# Snnooowww!!!



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

and wind!! heres what some of you guys are in for!! heres your warning


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

Hit here about 1AM looked like your pics,we got about 3 inches of snow and a whole lot of wind. Is that pickup a diesel? Saw you had it pluged in. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah we had about the same.. a few inches and a whole lot of wind, roads and fields are bare of snow, yeah its a diesel.. didnt figgure id go anywhere but ya never know!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Could be worse.Just heard on the weather,Deadwood SD has had 75" in the last 2 weeks.And predicting snow for HEAR this weekend.GRRRRRR


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah we didnt get nearly as much as they predicted.. it was probably 65 today, t shirt weather..snow is gone, mud is here.. gonna rain again on thursday, great!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And I thought southern Indiana was the only place that could have all four seasons in a week's time.


----------



## farmerson (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow!!! Is that a 6.2 or a 6.5? We just got a 6.5 and love it so far.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Its a 6.5 turbo, i really like it, gets about 14-15 mpg


----------



## farmerson (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool. We are thinking about putting a chip in ours. I dont know yet but we know it uses a full tank of fuel to go 360 miles.


----------

